# Using paint brushes as makeup brushes??



## cheller (Jun 1, 2008)

Has anyone else tried this? it IS a cheaper alternative. But do you think that they would have the same quality as a makeup brush.

i have 4 paint brushes right now that i currently use as:

eyeliner brush

foundation brush

2 flat shadow brushes

they are shaped &amp; have the same texture as a lot of makeup brushes. i find no problem with it at all. i like the nylon texture, its good for wet application. they have actually helped me make the most out of my shadows. i didnt see half as much shimmer &amp; sparkle in them before. i think its a good alternative.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 1, 2008)

These threads might interest you:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...hes-76330.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ore-43277.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...hes-70553.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...hes-68369.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11/true-57935.html


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks Ash


----------



## Charlene (Jun 2, 2008)

I live by my L/C Maxine's Mop brushes in 1/4. They are like, $3 at the craft store. Super awesome for looks with lots of colors - I have a clean brush for each color application.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 2, 2008)

Try Michaels, they have a great selection in brushes.


----------



## breathless (Jun 2, 2008)

i use paint brushes too =] why not =]


----------



## banapple (Jun 2, 2008)

lol why not, your face is a canvas =D

and plus, paint brushes (depending on brand) are a good deal compared to say... MAC brushes.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:
Try Michaels, they have a great selection in brushes. I use some paint brushes from michaels as well I mean Makeup is art &amp; if it gets the same results theres nothing wrong with that!!!


----------



## ticki (Jun 2, 2008)

if it works for you, go right ahead!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif These threads might interest you:https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...hes-76330.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ore-43277.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...hes-70553.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...hes-68369.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11/true-57935.html

D9lPfKzQAXE

haha! as soon as i read this thread title i thought, ENKORE TO THE RESCUE!!

I use 2 lowe cornell brushes as eyeliner brushes and i have to say i spent 4 dollars on both and it does way better than any of my other highend brushes.


----------



## bulbul (Jun 3, 2008)

I was thinking about using paint brush aswell, I am sure it work same as Mu brushes


----------



## internetchick (Jun 3, 2008)

You know, I got a couple brushes because of the Enkore video and I was disappointed. They didn't stay soft for very long, and I didn't feel they applied makeup very well. I won't be buying craft store brushes again. I can get Face Secrets brushes from Sally Beauty for about $5 each, and they are super soft. I have several and so far they have remained soft and continue to apply well.


----------



## princessP (Jun 3, 2008)

Cool idea, if it works, I dont see how it could possibly be a bad idea.


----------



## CamaroChick (Jun 3, 2008)

I love the LC brushes I got from Michael's. In my opinion, they hold up to washing much better than the high end makeup brushes. AND they're so much more reasonably priced. IMO, it just takes a little digging around to find ones that are soft enough and appropriate to the application.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 3, 2008)

Yer, I have. It's okay.

I bought a few and never use them. The better ones they have are pricey.


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 3, 2008)

I have two paint brushes I use with make-up and I love them! They work really well and are a great alternative for people who don't have much money to spend.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 26, 2008)

Okay I know that I'm bumping an older thread but I didn't want to create another thread based on this topic after Ashley has already created an amazing sticky gathering all this information together. I wanted to add this really cool link which sells all these types of brushes almost always on sell for those that don't order from rexart already. I think the pictures are much more accurate and organized as well. I'm looking at this website mainly for this purpose to compare the brushes





Hofcraft Decorative and Fine Art Painting Supplies


----------



## LookLovely429 (Sep 26, 2008)

Loew-Cornell 1/4" mop brush is one of my favorites. I have a couple more of his brushes that I am very pleased with as well. The only problem that I have is they color from the eyeshadow seems to stain the brush. But they still work wonderfully.


----------



## CharleneT (Sep 26, 2008)

Absolutely use paint brushes, but I'm an artist ... so had extra's sitting around looking for a job...


----------



## Amendria (Sep 26, 2008)

I had the list of brushes he said would be great, but Michael's doesn't have them labeled like that.


----------



## coke (Sep 26, 2008)

I paint and reccomend using only the synthetic brushes and washing them carefully before use. Animal paint brushes are primed with varying chemicals which can be toxic, plus the texture is very very different.

I reccomend the synthetic sets on MisterArt.com They are all under $10 and you get lots of brushes and sizes and types. I bought them initially for painting but found that the smaller ones are perfect for eyeliner / applying bases / applying pigments wet.

Sorry if I repeated what others said, no time to read the thread.


----------



## glittermoongdes (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes! I just became interested in makeup but I've watched a zillion youtube videos about brushes and I just went to Michaels and picked out a brand I loved and wrote down what sizes I needed. Then I went online and found the cheapest website to buy that brand (and then I knew what sizes I wanted). I got them for $2-5 each online and they were from $6-10 each at Michaels.

So far I really really LOVE Robert Simmons Expression brushes. They are synthetic but feel just like real hair, really smooth and soft. I bought two filbert size 8, one filbert size 6, one filbert size 4, one angle shader 1/4", one angle shader 1/8" (both great for liner), one spotter 5/0, one round size 1. I couldn't find any good foundation or blush mops in this brand they were very scratchy and not the right shape. I don't want to use real hair but the Robert Simmons Sapphire (sable hair) had some good large oval shaped brushes. I already had two Ecco Bella vegan brushes, a blush mop and a eyeshadow mop I think the 3/8 size. I prefer the filberts to the mops for regular lid application.

I don't know why anyone would want to spend $40 on a brush! AH! I was so glad to see these because I want to do multiple color looks and need at least 4 clean brushes.


----------



## mayzilou (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah I hate to spend 40 dollars on a brush thanks for all of your helpful tips!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 2, 2009)

I have some makeup brushes that actually are paint brushes. One flat that is so perfect for foundation and cocnealer on large areas, one flat for the eyeshadow (all over) as well undereye concealer, two rounded for the inner corners and crease.

I think you can totally use them, and it saves more cash for the powder and slanted blush/contour brushes, which i didn't find in all the ranges and brands available to me.

The brand i use is called Leonard, apparently it's a great paint brushes brand, i'm not an artist so i can only trust the internet, but they're great and cheap.


----------



## lalalalila (Oct 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I live by my L/C Maxine's Mop brushes in 1/4. They are like, $3 at the craft store. Super awesome for looks with lots of colors - I have a clean brush for each color application. I love my Maxine's Mop 1/4 as well! It's great for precise application on the inner corners of my eyes.


----------

